# طرق اتعاس الزوج ........



## fullaty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

أولا : لا تتصلي عليه أثناء مواعيد الرسميه ولا تعبريه ... فإذا اضطررت للاتصال بيه فلا يكون الاتصال إلا لأجل طلب أغرض للمنزل .... أو الشكوى من الأولاد ..... أو أن يحضر معه غداء ..... أو حتى علشان  يتغدى في الخارج إن أحب ذلك . 


ثانيا : إذا فاجأك بحضور ضيوف معه من الخارج .... فاطلبي منه أن يأتي بغدائهم معه .... عقابا له لأنه لم يخبرك من قبل .... وبعد انصراف الضيف ... جهزي العديد من الكلمات اللاذعة .... التي تجعله لا يكرر هذه الفعلة مرة أخرى .

ثالثا : لا تفكري بإهدائه هدية لوجه الله .... اجعلي هداياك متبوعة بطلبات ..... حتى لا يظن أن هذه الهدية جاءت من فراغ . 

رابعا : إذا كان عائدا من الخارج .... فاستعيني بخبراء الأمن العالمي .... وأمطريه بوابل من الأسئلة العامة والخاصة .... أين كنت ؟ من رأيت ؟؟ ماذا فعلتم ..؟ لماذا تأخرت ؟؟ لماذا نسيت أن تأتي معك بأغراض المنزل ؟؟؟ من اتصل بك على الهاتف ....؟؟؟ هل قابلت امرأة أخرى ؟؟ 

خامسا : إذا أحسست أنه يخفي شيئا فلا تترددي في استغلال فترة ذهابه لدورة المياه لتفتيش جيوبه ومحفظته ... واستغلي فترة استحمامه ... حيث إنها فترة أطول ... ولا مانع من استراق البصر للأرقام التي اتصل بها من موبايله .... فهذا قد يفيدك في المستقبل .... واحذري ترك بصمات للجريمة . 

سادسا : اعرفي موعد عودته متعبا من عمله .... وقبل دخوله المنزل بدقائق قومي بالاتصال على زميلة لك .... وتبادلي أطراف الحديث معها حتى يأتي .... فإذا دخل المنزل ... فلا تحركي ساكنا ولا تتحركي ... فأنت مشغولة ... والمشغول لا يشغل ..... ، طبعا .... لا تستأذني من زميلتك بحجة أن زوجك قادم ... لأن زوجك سيشعر حينها بالتقدير .... وقد يعجب بنفسه .... والكبر من الشيطان ..... اتركيه يخلع ملابسه لوحده ..... وتأخري في وضع الغداء .... ولا مانع من قطع الاتصال بعد ذلك مؤقتا .... وأعطي وعدل لزميلتك بالاتصال بها بعد الغداء مباشرة .... وتذكري عدم إخلاف الوعد . 


سابعا : لا تتعبي نفسك في تزيين غداء زوجك ..... فهو آلة لا يشعر ولا يحس .... إنه يأتي من عمله متعبا ... ولا يدري ما أمامه هل هو حجارة أم غداء .... ضعي الأكل بعضه فوق بعض .... لكن عليك أن تتميزي إذا حضر ضيوف إلى المنزل .... وتفنني حينها في تزيين الطعام ... حتى لا يقول الناس عنك إنك لا تعرفي فنون ( الإتيكيت ) 

ثامنا : عوديه الاعتماد على النفس ... فلم يعد طفلا صغيرا يحتاج إلى الدلال .... يكفيك تعب الأولاد وطلباتهم .... لهذا .... ومن الآن فصاعدا .... دعيه يجهز ملابس الدوام بنفسه ..... لا تكلفي نفسك بتبخيرها ... أو كويها .... أو تبديلها .... أو متابعتها ..... واعلمي أن هذا يعلم الزوج تحمل المسؤولية .... 


تاسعا : لا تدخري وسعا في تصفية جيبه من النقود .... فالرجل إذا جمع اتنين جنيه  ... لعب بديله ... أمطريه بوابل من الطلبات دائما .... اطلبي ما تحتاجينه .... وما لا تحتاجينه ..... ليس هذا إسرافا !!! .... فقد تحتاجيه يوما من الأيام ..... وأنت الآن تفكري في المستقبل ... وهذا ليس عيبا ..... حاولي أن تغيري مكياجك كل شهر ..... وعطورك كل أسبوع .... لا تتركي المجال لامرأة أخرى أن تكون متميزة ..... أو أن تنافسك في جمالك ..... ولا تنسي أطقم الذهب المرصعة بالألماس .... فهذه تزيدك أناقة وحيوية وأنوثة .... أما إذا بدأ الرجل بالاعتراض على كثرة الطلبات أو كثرة المصاريف ..... فعلى الفور اتهميه بأنه لا يحبك .... وقولي له كلمتين في العظيم .... مثل : فالح تصرف على أصحابك .... وتاركنا هنا بلا مصروف ..... يعني وين تريد تصرف هذه الفلوس ؟؟ .... أنا أولى بها من الغريب .... إلى آخر القائمة السوداء التي تعرفينها . 


عاشرا : إذا ناداك زوجك وطلب منك شيئا .... فلا تبادري بالاستجابة له .... لأنه هذا يوحي له بأنك غير مشغولة .... بل دائما اعتذري بشغل الأولاد .... وتنظيف المنزل ... حتى لو كان لديك خادمة .... 


كفايه دول هبقى اجيب لكوا الباقى بس لو دول عجبوكوا ​
منقول ​


----------



## gift (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

يا حرام ليه كده


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

*مش غريبه عليكم يا ستات*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولو *
*ولو *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولو ايه*
*احنا عايشين على حسكم*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## fullaty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



gift قال:


> يا حرام ليه كده





علشان يتربوا 
ههههههههههه


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## fullaty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



BITAR قال:


> *مش غريبه عليكم يا ستات*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ولو *
> *ولو *
> ...




ههههههههههههه
قول على قلبكم مش حسكم
هههههههههه

وفععلا انت من غيرنا متنفعوش 

ههههههههه

ميرسى على المرور يا بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> قول على قلبكم مش حسكم
> هههههههههه​
> ...


*فعلا احنا *
*من *
*غيركم*
* مننفعش نعمل حاجات كتير*
* منها *
*الغسيل*
* والطبيخ *
*والمسح*
* والتنظيف*
* والنكد*
*على رأى المثل *
*بكرة النكد بكرة *
*ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## fullaty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



BITAR قال:


> *فعلا احنا *
> *من *
> *غيركم*
> * مننفعش نعمل حاجات كتير*
> ...



ههههههههه 
دى مش مثل دى نكته عارفاه 

بس الحياه من غير نكد ملهاش طعم صح 
هههههههههههههههه

احنا بقى هنخلي طعمها تحفه:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000: ​


----------



## Ramzi (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ايه الاذلال دا كله
انت حاولي برضو انك تعري سلك الكهربا و تمسكي اياه ... أهو بالمرة تخلصي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## muheb (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

حرام عليكي يافيبي دنتي حتخربي الرجالة وستاتهم


----------



## semon (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

اخت فيبى شكرا على النصيحة الغالية  احنا من غيرك مكناش عرفين نعمل اية        ما ننحرمشى منك ابدا ومن كلامك اللى هيودينا وراء  الشمس :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## العجايبي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

_*حرام عليكى واحنا ناقصين*_


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



Ramzi قال:


> ايه الاذلال دا كله
> انت حاولي برضو انك تعري سلك الكهربا و تمسكي اياه ... أهو بالمرة تخلصي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه




لالالالالالالالالالالالا 
حرام قتل لا تعذيب اه 

ههههههههههههه

ميرسى على المرور يا رمزى​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



muheb قال:


> حرام عليكي يافيبي دنتي حتخربي الرجالة وستاتهم




لا الرجاله بس 
ستاتهم هتبقى معززة مكرمة 

هههههههههههههه

ميرسى على المرور يا محب ​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



semon قال:


> اخت فيبى شكرا على النصيحة الغالية  احنا من غيرك مكناش عرفين نعمل اية        ما ننحرمشى منك ابدا ومن كلامك اللى هيودينا وراء  الشمس :Love_Letter_Open:




العفو يا سيمون اى خدعه ههههههههههه

وانت تامر بس يا سيمون وانا مش هعمل 
ههههههههههههههه

صحيح اخبار الجو اية ورا الشمس  
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



العجايبي قال:


> _*حرام عليكى واحنا ناقصين*_




هو انتوا لسه شفتوا حاجة :act23::act23:

هههههههههههههه

ميرسى على المرور  يا عجايبى ​


----------



## red_pansy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> أولا : لا تتصلي عليه أثناء مواعيد الرسميه ولا تعبريه ... فإذا اضطررت للاتصال بيه فلا يكون الاتصال إلا لأجل طلب أغرض للمنزل .... أو الشكوى من الأولاد ..... أو أن يحضر معه غداء ..... أو حتى علشان يتغدى في الخارج إن أحب ذلك . ​
> 
> 
> ثانيا : إذا فاجأك بحضور ضيوف معه من الخارج .... فاطلبي منه أن يأتي بغدائهم معه .... عقابا له لأنه لم يخبرك من قبل .... وبعد انصراف الضيف ... جهزي العديد من الكلمات اللاذعة .... التي تجعله لا يكرر هذه الفعلة مرة أخرى .​
> ...


*:ura1:الله عليكى يافيبى :ura1:*
*دايما رافع رايتنا ياقمررررررر:t16:*
*كلامك ماشى ياسكر *
*كله هايتنفذ بإذن ربنا لما اروح بيت العدل:nunu0000:*
*بس ربنا يستر شكلى هابقى كده:big4:*
*ربنا يباركك ياقمر *
*دايما غيظاهم وكيداهم:gy0000:*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ربنا يخليكى يا فيبى للغلابة و المظلومين

فينك من زمان

مستنين باقى الوصفة​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



red_pansy قال:


> *:ura1:الله عليكى يافيبى :ura1:*
> *دايما رافع رايتنا ياقمررررررر:t16:*
> *كلامك ماشى ياسكر *
> *كله هايتنفذ بإذن ربنا لما اروح بيت العدل:nunu0000:*
> ...




هههههههههههههه
متقلقيش يا ريد بكره ربنا يرزقك بواحد تجربى اللى انت عايزاه فيه 
هههههههههههههههه
 ويارب نغظهم يارب كده على طول 
(يا كيدنكوا يا غيظنكوا بالقوى يا احنا )
:t30::t30::t30::t30:

ميرسى يا حبيتى على المرور ويارب تبقى معايا عاليهم على طول ​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا فيبى للغلابة و المظلومين
> 
> فينك من زمان
> 
> مستنين باقى الوصفة​





انا اهه يا قمر 

ومعدش عندنا غلابه خلاص 


وباقى الوصفة هعملها بس قلت لو دى عجبتكوا 


ميرسى يا ينبوع على مرورك واوعى تبقى غلبانة ماشى يا سكر 

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ماشى ياروحى

ماحنا خلاص بقينا اصحاب ياحييبتى​


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

:yahoo:


----------



## twety (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

اخر نصيحه بقى
اللى مش عاجبه والمعتررض

مفيش غير



غير





غيييييييييييييييييييير

المنفضه :spor22:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



twety قال:


> اخر نصيحه بقى
> اللى مش عاجبه والمعتررض
> 
> مفيش غير
> ...



صح كده يا تويتى ده الكلام ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر ويالا نقوم  بالواجب معاهم ​


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



assyrian girl قال:


> :yahoo:



ميرسى يا سيريانيه على ردك وتحمس اوعدنى تنفذى التعليمات 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> صح كده يا تويتى ده الكلام ههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر ويالا نقوم بالواجب معاهم ​


 
يلا بينااااااااااااااااااا

ويلا نجمع الحززززززب


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ايه الجمال ده يا فيبى
ايوة كده هو ده الكلام
كنا سايبينهم يبهدلونا كفاية عليهم اوى كدى
بس نصايح جامدة بجد ربنا يباركك يعنى ويرحمك بعد الى حيعلوه فيى
حتوحشينى يا فيبى بجد:t32:


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



twety قال:


> يلا بينااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ويلا نجمع الحززززززب




يالا يا تويتى انا عندى دروس كتير ليكوا بس انتوا افهوا وطبقوا ​


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



جيلان قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا فيبى
> ايوة كده هو ده الكلام
> كنا سايبينهم يبهدلونا كفاية عليهم اوى كدى
> بس نصايح جامدة بجد ربنا يباركك يعنى ويرحمك بعد الى حيعلوه فيى
> حتوحشينى يا فيبى بجد:t32:




لا متقلقيش يا جيجى انا محرصه على نفسى وواخده احتياطاتى كمان 

محدش يقدر عليا يا قمر هههههههههه

ميرسى يا على مرورك وتعليق الحلو ​


----------



## gigi angel (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

مرسى يا فيبى على الموضوع 
اوعدك انى لو لقيت جوزى نكدى هنفزها  
علشان يتربى ويعرف ان الله حق


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

هههههههههههههههههههه
هودا الشغل


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

انتوا اومروا يا بنات انا هديكوا دروس تعلم الرجاله الادب فى البيوت ههههههههههه

يعنى يا يساعدك يا يقعد ساكت احسن :t32:

ميرسى يا جيرمن ويا يويو ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلام يا فيبى ايه دا يبنتى
اد كدة بتتعبى نفسك علشنا
دا انتى بتحبى الازواج حب
من ايه دا يابنتى 
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع​


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلام يا فيبى ايه دا يبنتى
> اد كدة بتتعبى نفسك علشنا
> دا انتى بتحبى الازواج حب
> ...



انا بحبكوا انتوا يا بنت الفادى مش بكرهم هما
انا محبش البنات تبقى غلبانه او نهيضه الجناح ههههههه :smil16:
لازم يعرفوا اننا نص المجتمع عجبهم او لا احنا كده :act19:

ميرسى على المرور يا قمر ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا بحبكوا انتوا يا بنت الفادى مش بكرهم هما
> انا محبش البنات تبقى غلبانه او نهيضه الجناح ههههههه :smil16:
> لازم يعرفوا اننا نص المجتمع عجبهم او لا احنا كده :act19:
> 
> ميرسى على المرور يا قمر ​



انتى سكر ​


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



بنت الفادى قال:


> انتى سكر ​



اهه انتى اللى عسل ميرسى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

*سلام المسيح :
فيبي ايه ده ده انتي نيلتي النيله خالص وانا اللي كنت فاكرك قال عاقلة قال .......... انتي عارفة انتي هتتسببي في ايه ......... في اكبر حالة لخلخه اقصد خلع هنا في المنتدي .............. 
وكل الستات هنا فرحانين وزايطين كأنهم لقوا كنز مثلآ 
طيب استلقوا وعدكم 
فينك ياريد ... كنتي عرفتيهم ايه هي الست الحقيقية .
الله يرحمك يا ست أمينه .*​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*











كفاية يا جماعة المنتدى حيجيلو السكر


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

*سلام المسيح :
بس حتي لو تعملوا ايه هتفضل نظرة واحده من الزوج هي اللي تحكم الامور ......... 
ثواني ثواني ....... قبل ماترودوا ( للمتزوجين ) فكروا كويس ............. وافتكروا ان الكتاب المقدس قال : الرجل رأس المرأه ........... بس ده لو هو وفرلها الامان والحب وكل الحاجات اللي ربنا موصيها للزوج انه يوفرها لمراته ........ عشان كده ورغم كده ........ 
قولوا اللي انتم عايزين تقولوه ........... برضه هتفضل هعع من الزوج هعع واحده بس والبيت كله يقف انتباه 
الله يرحمك يا سي السيد عبد الجواد .*​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> فيبي ايه ده ده انتي نيلتي النيله خالص وانا اللي كنت فاكرك قال عاقلة قال .......... انتي عارفة انتي هتتسببي في ايه ......... في اكبر حالة لخلخه اقصد خلع هنا في المنتدي ..............
> وكل الستات هنا فرحانين وزايطين كأنهم لقوا كنز مثلآ
> طيب استلقوا وعدكم
> ...


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> بس حتي لو تعملوا ايه هتفضل نظرة واحده من الزوج هي اللي تحكم الامور .........
> ثواني ثواني ....... قبل ماترودوا ( للمتزوجين ) فكروا كويس ............. وافتكروا ان الكتاب المقدس قال : الرجل رأس المرأه ........... بس ده لو هو وفرلها الامان والحب وكل الحاجات اللي ربنا موصيها للزوج انه يوفرها لمراته ........ عشان كده ورغم كده ........
> قولوا اللي انتم عايزين تقولوه ........... برضه هتفضل هعع من الزوج هعع واحده بس والبيت كله يقف انتباه
> الله يرحمك يا سي السيد عبد الجواد .*​



وعايزنا نرجع زى زمان قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان​بص يا لوسيفر باشا محدش دلوقتى يعرف يبقى سى السيد لان المراه اتعلمت واشتغلت ومابقتش ركن مهمل لا بقت زيها زيه وان مكنتش اكتر لانها عليها التربيه كمان  
شفت انت قلت ايه لو فرلها الامان والحب هو ده اللى بقول عليه يعنى لو مش موفر الحاجات يتعمل فيه اللى احنا عيزينه هههههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



جيلان قال:


> كفاية يا جماعة المنتدى حيجيلو السكر




هههههههههههه اخرجنى انتى منها بس:a82:​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

*سلام المسيح : 
كلامك صح يا فيبي بس برضه الراجل هيفضل طول عمرة راجل والست هتفضل طول عمرها ( بنوته ؛ آنسه ؛ شريكة الحياة ؛ الام ؛ الست البركة اللي منورانا ) دي كلها مراحل الست بتتنقل فيها لكن هيفضل الراجل برضه هو اللي بيحرك العالم صحيح ان الست بتحرك البيت اللي عايش فيه الراجل لكن الراجل راجل ومش هيتغير .... دي جينات ياماما ...... ولا هتتجوزي واحد جيناته داخلة علي سحلية ادغال نايمة ......... شكلك كده هتتجوزي واحد بطل ملاكمة وساعتها ........... فين يوجعك .*​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> كلامك صح يا فيبي بس برضه الراجل هيفضل طول عمرة راجل والست هتفضل طول عمرها ( بنوته ؛ آنسه ؛ شريكة الحياة ؛ الام ؛ الست البركة اللي منورانا ) دي كلها مراحل الست بتتنقل فيها لكن هيفضل الراجل برضه هو اللي بيحرك العالم صحيح ان الست بتحرك البيت اللي عايش فيه الراجل لكن الراجل راجل ومش هيتغير .... دي جينات ياماما ...... ولا هتتجوزي واحد جيناته داخلة علي سحلية ادغال نايمة ......... شكلك كده هتتجوزي واحد بطل ملاكمة وساعتها ........... فين يوجعك .*​



انا عايزه اعرف انتوا ليه بتعتبروا الراجل اللى بيساعد زوجته ويدللها بمقدار ما تدللة يعتبر انتقاص من رجولته 
ده انا شايفه بالعكس انه الرجل الكامل هو اللى يساعد المراه 
وبرضه المراه الكامله هى اللى تساعد الرجل فى كل حاجه ولو معملتش كده تبقى متستهلش 
ليه ما يبقاش فيه احترام وحب ومساعده متبادله بينهم دى شركه يا بنى مش خناقه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

فيبى حتكون السبب الرئيسى الى حيخلى الرجااااااالة هما الى يطلبوا الخلع من المحااااكم ههههههههههه

شكراا ليكى على الموضوع الجميع دة​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



therocky قال:


> فيبى حتكون السبب الرئيسى الى حيخلى الرجااااااالة هما الى يطلبوا الخلع من المحااااكم ههههههههههه
> 
> شكراا ليكى على الموضوع الجميع دة​



ده انا على كده عايزة تمثال بقى هبقى بعمل اعمال خارقه للطبيعه هههههه

ميرسى على المرور therocky​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا عايزه اعرف انتوا ليه بتعتبروا الراجل اللى بيساعد زوجته ويدللها بمقدار ما تدللة يعتبر انتقاص من رجولته
> ده انا شايفه بالعكس انه الرجل الكامل هو اللى يساعد المراه
> وبرضه المراه الكامله هى اللى تساعد الرجل فى كل حاجه ولو معملتش كده تبقى متستهلش
> ليه ما يبقاش فيه احترام وحب ومساعده متبادله بينهم دى شركه يا بنى مش خناقه​



*سلام المسيح :
ههههههههههههه بامانه زي السكر يا بنتي انا مقلتش ابدآ ان الراجل اللي بيساعد مراته ده بينقص من رجولته ...... بل من قمة الحب اللي هو اهم شئ ان الواحد يساعد مراته لما يرجع من الشغل ويساعدوا بعض ويعملوا حاجات مع بعض دي شئ جميل جدآ وكمان رومانسي جدآ ومش احلام ولا حاجة وبعدين تعالي هنا هو ايه مفهموك للتدليل انها تفلسه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل علي كل الكوارث اللي حصلت بسبب موضوعك ده 
انا دلوقتي قدرت وعرفت انتي بتفكري ازاي ........... فاكرة موضوع البخور 
منك لله *​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ياريت يا لوسيفر تتكلم بوضوح انا كده مش فاهمه رايك خالص يعنى انت دلوقتى مع ان الراجل يساعد فى البيت ولا انه يطنش وايه علاقه التدليل بالافلاس انا قصدى كلمه حلوه تصرف فيه معنى يدل على الحب ولا انتوا بس خايفين على جيوبكوا اوى :t32:
وانشالله بقى بعد تحليلك ليا انا بفكر ازاى ياريت تقولى يعنى :a82:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

يا مفترية هو لسة فيه تانى بصراحة انتى لو مراتى انا كنت عاملتك بنفس المشاعر ولأحاسيس ولو متزوجة بصراحة الله يكون فى عونه لأنى عارف انه ما يقدرش يكح والا بقت وقعته اسود من الباذنجان 
جميلة بس حاولى ما تنشريش القيم النبيلة بتاعتك فى الموقع ده علشان معاكم رجالة غلابة 
حراااااااام عليكوا هتبقوا انتو و الزمن


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا مفترية هو لسة فيه تانى بصراحة انتى لو مراتى انا كنت عاملتك بنفس المشاعر ولأحاسيس ولو متزوجة بصراحة الله يكون فى عونه لأنى عارف انه ما يقدرش يكح والا بقت وقعته اسود من الباذنجان
> جميلة بس حاولى ما تنشريش القيم النبيلة بتاعتك فى الموقع ده علشان معاكم رجالة غلابة
> حراااااااام عليكوا هتبقوا انتو و الزمن




ميرسى على الالقاب اللى بتتحدف عليا
بص مش كل الرجاله تستاهل كده بس بجد فى ناس عايزة اكتر من كده 
ومش كل الرجاله غلابه 
ومفيش اغلب من الستات ابدااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

يا حرام غلبانة يا عينى صعبتى عليا اهىء اهىء يالا اطلعى من دول يا زعيمة المتمردين فى المنتدى


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

بئى يا فيبى انا اطلع منها:gun:
ماشى متخلنيش اقلب عليكى دنتى زملكاوية ومننا بردو
متشمتيش الاخوة الاعداء الى انتى عرفاهم فينا
يلا المسامح كريم:nunu0000:


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



جيلان قال:


> بئى يا فيبى انا اطلع منها:gun:
> ماشى متخلنيش اقلب عليكى دنتى زملكاوية ومننا بردو
> متشمتيش الاخوة الاعداء الى انتى عرفاهم فينا
> يلا المسامح كريم:nunu0000:




عيب عليكى يا جيجى انا حببتك:love45::love45:
وميرسى على المسامحه ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ياه وكمان طلعتى زملكاوية و انا اللى كنت باتمنى انك تبقى مشرف عام على المنتدى يا خسارة 
بس على فكرة ما تزعليش كنت اعرف ناس زيك وربنا تاب عليهم
 يالا يازملكاوية 



اختى فيبى لوسمحتى سؤال 
انتى لمل بتشترى بطيخة بتنقيها حمرا ولا قرعة ؟






اوعى تكونى بتزعلى


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ياه وكمان طلعتى زملكاوية و انا اللى كنت باتمنى انك تبقى مشرف عام على المنتدى يا خسارة
> بس على فكرة ما تزعليش كنت اعرف ناس زيك وربنا تاب عليهم
> يالا يازملكاوية
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا يا يوحنا البطيخة بتطلع حمرة  زى الاهلى ماهه كله بطيخ وكوسة و.............
اوعى تكون انت كمان بتزعل 
كلنا اعضاء فى المسيح وربنا يباركك


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ياه وكمان طلعتى زملكاوية و انا اللى كنت باتمنى انك تبقى مشرف عام على المنتدى يا خسارة
> بس على فكرة ما تزعليش كنت اعرف ناس زيك وربنا تاب عليهم
> يالا يازملكاوية
> 
> ...



بصراحه مش عارفه ارد اقول ايه بعد جيجى بس الحقيقه مش بحب البطيخ الحمد لله لا احمر ولا اقرع ​


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

سلام المسيح :
انا كان تشبيهك بالبطيخ الاهلي فهو ونعم التشبيه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

على فكره  بقى من اهم طرق اتعاس  الزوج  
ان الزوجه تبقى زملكاويه  زنانه 
او الزوج  يبقى زملكاوى  وكده  هيبقى متعوس طبيعى 
وياسلام لو الاتنين يبقوا زملكاويه .. هيشوطوا بعض اساسا


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

وعلى فكره  ... انا برضوا قلت الفكره بتاعه الموضوع ده اكيد مصدرها  حد زملكاوى  متعود انه يتغم من  الفريق بتاعه كل شويه . وبيطلع كل اللى جواه على الراجل المسكين ( الاهلاوى الاكيد ) اللى مش دارى بالمؤامره اللى بتدبر عليه .

وفعلا  طلعت  فيبى  هى اللى عامله الموضوع .. الزملكاويه  الاصيله :t32:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

*سلام المسيح :
لالالالالالا انا مسمحلكش وان كنتوا انتوا اهلاوية سذج بيتضحك عليكم يبقي ده مش موضوعنا ومتنساش ان القانون لا يحمي الاهلاويين ..........وفيبي زعيمة مشجعي الزمالك محدش يكلمها كده ولا هشوط اي حد احمر قدامي .*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

يا ابنى  الرايه البيضه  دى علامه الاستسلام والهزيمه .. مش مكسوفيين يا زملكاويه من نفسكوا .. اخس  اخس  اخس   :beee:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

*سلام المسيح :
مين الي قال ان الرايه البيضا دي معناها الاستسلام او الهزيمة لاقدر الله يا ابني دي بيضا بيضا ........... نقاء طهارة نضافة .............. مش حمرا *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

انا برضه  بلم الزباله فى  فانله بيضه  ... نقاء   بقى


----------



## جيلان (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> انا برضه  بلم الزباله فى  فانله بيضه  ... نقاء   بقى



ماده الطبيعى يابنى من اى اهلاوى:gun:
هى دى روح الحقد  وانت الى قلت بنفسك الابيض نقاء:spor2:
لكن اللون الاحمر بئى رمز لايه طماطم بطيخة  وكل الحاجات الى بتبوز بسرعة دى


----------



## vamdracula2005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



جيلان قال:


> ماده الطبيعى يابنى من اى اهلاوى:gun:
> هى دى روح الحقد  وانت الى قلت بنفسك الابيض نقاء:spor2:
> لكن اللون الاحمر بئى رمز لايه طماطم بطيخة  وكل الحاجات الى بتبوز بسرعة دى



الطماطم والبطيخ  لما يبقوا  حمرا .. ده معناه انها تمام وسليمه .. اما لما تبيض  ولاحظى دى اوى .. يبقى ده معناه انها بتبوظ ..هاهاها:t16:

يعنى البياض معناه انها  باظت         ..


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب يا عم الغلباوي ماهي برضه الحاجات البيضا هتفضل طول عمرها رمز النقاء ولا الاهلوية كمان هيغيروا النقاء هيخلوه احمر*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ياةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا فيبي انت وحشة اوي منك لله يا شيخة حق ملاين الرجالة في رقبتك بس برده بنحبكم


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> الطماطم والبطيخ  لما يبقوا  حمرا .. ده معناه انها تمام وسليمه .. اما لما تبيض  ولاحظى دى اوى .. يبقى ده معناه انها بتبوظ ..هاهاها:t16:
> 
> يعنى البياض معناه انها  باظت         ..



كلامك بيئكد الى احنا قلناه فى الطماطم والبطيخ والكلام ده الى شبهكو
يابنى انتو فاكرين نفسكو بتكسبوا ليه
عشن اتحاد الكرة معظمه اهلاويين فالطبيعى انه يجى معاكو
يعنى ابراهيم سعيدلما ساب الاهلى عشن يروح الزمالك خلوه يدفع مليون جنيه
لكن لما معتز اينو ساب الزمالك مدفعش غير 85 الف 
لكن متفتكروش نفسكو فالحين ولا حاجة
دنتو اكتر حاجة عندكو الكوسة يابنى:a63:


----------



## fullaty (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*

ايه ده انا اغيب شويه الاقى دراكولا كده 
بس برافو يا لوسيفر وجيجى صحيح سايبه ورايا رجاله

وعلى فكره الزمالك مش محتاج حد يدافع عنه لانه تاريخ مش اى حد يعرف يمسحه ومش علشان مشاكل اداره هنسيبه لا احنا زملكويه اصله مش خاينين زى اللى سابوه علشان بقاله فتره مش بيكسب بس ده ميعبوش​


----------



## fullaty (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق اتعاس الزوج ........*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ياةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا فيبي انت وحشة اوي منك لله يا شيخة حق ملاين الرجالة في رقبتك بس برده بنحبكم



ربنا يسامحك يا ملك 
انا وحشه ماشى ماشى مردودالك 
وعلى فكرة النصائح دى مش لكل الرجاله لا للمفتريين بس 
وحلو الاعتراف اللى فى الاخر ده ايوة كده الاعتراف بالحق فضيله هههههههههه​


----------

